# French Aires



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

I have just found this great website for French Aires and Tourist Info.
It's probably been mentioned before but I don't remember seeing it.

So I am sorry to all you experienced motorhomers but it looks good to me.

Allan
airecampingcar.com


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

allan01273 said:


> I have just found this great website for French Aires and Tourist Info.
> It's probably been mentioned before but I don't remember seeing it.
> 
> So I am sorry to all you experienced motorhomers but it looks good to me.
> ...


Don't worry Allan, your post will be very useful since if there are some better websites they will appear on this thread very shortly.

It will be quite handy to have a selection all together without having to search for them. I have every confidence in the Aires fanatics.  

Cheers


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

HI Alan
It never hurts to put any info you may think useful on here. Even though it may have been on before new users are joining all the time

Here is another site. This one is similar to your but nearly all in french, 
and you can get a DVD for use in your pc if you take a laptop with you.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

good luck
phill


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Another good site:

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

I see Phill beat me to it so here is another one:

http://www.i-campingcar.fr/


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Zulurita 
I have just downloaded the POI file from the website you gave and imported them into Autoroute."
I have now only got to find the ones that are in the All the Aires " book and change the colour of the marker.
You have probably saved me a few hour work.
Thanks


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

We will be travelling through France in three weeks,this site will be very handy,can anyone tell me how to enter co-ordinates into my Garmin nuvi 660?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yjere a fair few i use this one see here
chapter


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Aires/france*

Hi Alan, thanks very much for that info,have been searching for such a site for ages,even spent "hours" myself loading aires from sat.co-ordinates.
cheers curlyboy


----------

